
The Aggregate IQ Files: How a Political Engineering Firm Exposed Their Code Base - anon1385
https://www.upguard.com/breaches/aggregate-iq-part-one
======
mzs
article:

[https://gizmodo.com/aggregateiq-created-cambridge-
analyticas...](https://gizmodo.com/aggregateiq-created-cambridge-analyticas-
election-softw-1824026565)

two main points:

>Trump's digital marketing campaign was illegally funded through in-kind
contributions by foreign entities, including intellectual property and
software. Trump's U.S. digital marketing company lied about the source of its
intellectual property and software to hide the fact that its origin was a
foreign entity

[https://twitter.com/SethAbramson/status/978331761397682177](https://twitter.com/SethAbramson/status/978331761397682177)

~~~
mzs
looks those two tweets are likely wrong, sorry:

[https://twitter.com/dellcam/status/978345305635770368](https://twitter.com/dellcam/status/978345305635770368)

~~~
albedoa
Yeah you really should not be spreading Abramson's rants. They're based on
nothing and exist only to go viral:
[https://www.pastemagazine.com/articles/2017/04/stop-
listenin...](https://www.pastemagazine.com/articles/2017/04/stop-listening-to-
seth-abramson-on-donald-trumps-r.html)

------
justboxing
DUPE. Active discussion =>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16681026](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16681026)

